# Welche Federgabelpumpe?



## Timmö__ (12. September 2006)

Hey leute!
hab mal ne frage...
Ich möchte mir eine Federgabelpumpe bei bikepartsonline kaufen die Giyo GS-02 Air Supply, dabei steht für AV Ventil, was sind denn das für ventile? Ich habe keine ahnung was ich fürn ventil habe Oo
Also würde dieses AV Ventil nur auf AV passen und was ist das genau AV?
mfg timmö


----------



## dioXxide (12. September 2006)

Autoventil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dioXxide (12. September 2006)

Dies haben übrigens alle Dämpfer und Federgabel, die ich kenne und wenn nicht (zB 66RC) gibts Adapter auf Autoventil. 
Ich hab die SKS Suspensioneer, sehr gute Pumpe und es geht kein Druck beim abschrauben verloren. Ausserdem hat SKS den besten Service, den ich kenne, hab schon kostenlos einen neuen Schlauch und ein kompletten Dichtungssatz bekommen  Sorry fürs Doppelpost


----------



## polo (12. September 2006)

ich habe die von roseversand, airshock oder so. ich vermute, es ist die gleich wie bei bmo.
meine funktioniert tadellos, und ich mußte noch nicht mal deren service in anspruch nehmen.


----------



## fl1p (12. September 2006)

Hab auch die SKS Suspensioneer, bei mir ist bisher aber nichts kaputt gegangen...


----------



## Fjordpferd (12. September 2006)

> Ich hab die SKS Suspensioneer, sehr gute Pumpe und es geht kein Druck beim abschrauben verloren.


Das passiert bei keiner Pumpe. Beim Abdrehen der Pumpe entweicht nur die Luft aus dem Manometer, der Druck im Dämpfer / Federgabel bleibt erhalten.

gruß Norbert


----------



## Günna X (12. September 2006)

Topeak Pocket Shock Master Blaster DX 


> Zitat:
> Ich hab die SKS Suspensioneer, sehr gute Pumpe und es geht kein Druck beim abschrauben verloren.
> 
> Das passiert bei keiner Pumpe. Beim Abdrehen der Pumpe entweicht nur die Luft aus dem Manometer, der Druck im Dämpfer / Federgabel bleibt erhalten.
> ...



und warum steht dann bei manchen Manuals für Dämpfer/-pumpen, dass man 0,5bar überpumpen soll?

Stefan


----------



## dioXxide (13. September 2006)

Weil das bei manchen Pumpen eben doch passiert, hatte vorher so eine no-name Pumpe und da entwich teilweise 1 bar beim abschrauben...


----------



## Pipi (13. September 2006)

Ich konnte bei mit meiner normalen (rose-versand) Pumpe die SPV-Kammer meines Swinger gar nicht aufpumpen, bzw. habe beim abschrauben fast die gesamte Luft verloren. Jetzt, mit Reset-Adapter funktionierts problemlos!
Das Prob wird von mehrern Swinger-Usern berichtet!
G!
Pipi


----------



## SpongeBob (13. September 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> es ist die gleich wie bei *bmo*.





BMO hat aber nichts mit BPO zu tun


----------



## sensationen (13. September 2006)

Ist vielleicht eine dumme Frage von nem MTB-Einsteiger, aber ich stelle sie trotzdem mal: brauche ich eigentlich eine Federgabelpumpe, wenn ich schon eine gute Standpume (Topeak Joe Blow Sport; bis 160psi; Anschluss für Schrader-, Presta- und Dunlopventil) habe? Ich würde nämlich gerne 30 sparen  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (13. September 2006)

sensationen schrieb:
			
		

> Ist vielleicht eine dumme Frage von nem MTB-Einsteiger, aber ich stelle sie trotzdem mal: brauche ich eigentlich eine Federgabelpumpe, wenn ich schon eine gute Standpume (Topeak Joe Blow Sport; bis 160psi; Anschluss für Schrader-, Presta- und Dunlopventil) habe? Ich würde nämlich gerne 30 sparen  ...




JAPP!   

Federgabelpumpen haben im vergleich zu normalen pumpen (wie z.B. bei deiner standpumpe) einen anderen ventilaufsatz...  meist ist dieser mit einem gewinde versehen (bei autoventilen die regel)... ausserdem wird mit diesem speziellen ventilaufsatz das übermäßige zurückströmen der reingepumpten luft entweder verringert oder ganz verhindert, das ist das entscheidende...  

also ich hatte am anfang das gleiche problem... und hab dann mal im internet und im rose-versand katalog geschaut... dort gibt es gute federgabelpumpen schon ab 23 uro

Hab mir dann eine pumpe bei ebay geholt und zwar eine "wrenchforce" mit zusätzlichen ventilaufsätzen... falls ich mal die gabel- oder den dämpfertyp wechseln sollte...


----------



## spiff (14. September 2006)

Pipi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konnte bei mit meiner normalen (rose-versand) Pumpe die SPV-Kammer meines Swinger gar nicht aufpumpen, bzw. habe beim abschrauben fast die gesamte Luft verloren. Jetzt, mit Reset-Adapter funktionierts problemlos!
> Das Prob wird von mehrern Swinger-Usern berichtet!
> G!
> Pipi


wo gibts so einen resetadapter?
(fachhändler meines vertrauens, ich weiß....)


----------



## Christian001 (14. September 2006)

z.B. bei Rose

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=497


----------



## Rumas (17. September 2006)

Hallo, ich hab da mal ne Frage zum Dämpferventil.
Brauche ich für den Dämpfer einen Adapter oder passt der Aufsatz von der Pumpe?


----------



## Blackwater Park (17. September 2006)

kommt drauf an


----------



## <NoFear> (17. September 2006)

Rumas schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab da mal ne Frage zum Dämpferventil.
> Brauche ich für den Dämpfer einen Adapter oder passt der Aufsatz von der Pumpe?



ja genau,

welches ventil hast du denn? das kommt halt auf den hersteller an.  
FOX greift glaub ich überwiegend auf autoventil (AV) zurück.

Am Besten kaufst du dir ne pumpe mit mehreren aufsätzen....  

hmm... kann hier wirklich die "wrenchforce" empfehlen. die bekommst du u.a. bei ebay.
oder halt beim rose-versand online nachschauen, da gibt es auch super pumpen!

gruß

_____________
rOcK oN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (17. September 2006)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> welches ventil hast du denn?
> _____________
> rOcK oN



Also die Gabel ist ne Fox die ja das AV Ventil hat, der Dämpfer ist ein DT Swiss und es sieht so aus als wäre das Dämpferventil keiner als das von der Gabel.


----------



## dioXxide (17. September 2006)

Also Manitou, 5th Element, FOX, Marzocchi Dämpfer haben alle Autoventil. Bei Gabeln brauchst du manchmal einen Adapter, zB Mz 66. Diese Adapter sind aber bei den Gabeln dabei und an den Adapter kannst du dann ebenfalls eine Gabelpumpe mit AV anschliessen.


----------



## Rumas (17. September 2006)

Die Gabel ist nicht das Problem. Nur wenn ich mir eine Pumpe für AV Ventil kaufe kann ich die dann auch an den DT Dämpfer  aufschrauben oder brauch ich einen speziellen Adapter ?
Erkären ist leider nicht mein Stärke


----------



## dioXxide (17. September 2006)

Wenn kein Adapter beim DT dabei war wird er wohl Autoventil haben. HAtte noch keinen DT aber schreib einfach mal einen hier im Forum an der einen fährt, da ist das in 5 Minuten geklärt.


----------



## spiff (17. September 2006)

Christian001 schrieb:


> z.B. bei Rose
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=497



danke für den link!

sehen meine entzündeten augen da den richtigen preis? ja?

der is ja sackteuer, der adapter, is der!!!!


----------



## <NoFear> (18. September 2006)

spiff schrieb:


> ...sehen meine entzündeten augen da den richtigen preis? ja?
> 
> der is ja sackteuer, der adapter, is der!!!!



______________________________

hmm... deshalb nochmal den tipp: beim kauf einer pumpe auf die evtl. beiliegenden adapter achten, wenn man die nämlich nachkaufen muss, dann kriegt man wirklich "pilze in die augen"!!  

Gruß


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Oktober 2006)

Na?  

Hast du jetzt eine g'scheite pumpe gefunden / gekauft?


----------



## trekkinger (7. Oktober 2006)

Bin auch Besitzer einer SKS Suspensioneer. War beginn an nicht so zufrieden und habe reklamiert, nach problemlosem Service habe ich nun ein problemloses Modell mit einwandfreier Funktion.
Hier meine Bewertung im Biketest (im nachhinein geändert nach Umtausch)

polo hat natürlich recht. Besser ist es, wenn man einen guten Service garnicht erst in Anspruch nehmen muss. Scheinbar kostet es SKS weniger kulant zu sein, statt eine bessere Qualitätskontrolle vorzunehmen.

@Fjordpferd
Diese Aussage halte ich für falsch. Beim Abdrehen drückt der Stift weiterhin auf das Ventil, welches genau dieses verschliesst, es entweicht weiterhin Luft, da die Mutter von der Pumpe nicht mehr dicht abschliesst und ein entweichen vrhindert. Bei vielen Pumpen jedoch wird dies durch einen Zwischenschritt beim Abschrauben verhindert bzw. stark vermindert.


----------



## zahir (24. Oktober 2007)

ich bin auch gerade dabei mir ne federgabelpumpe zu kaufen,
weiss aber leider nicht, wo die qualitätsunterschiede sind
bzw. wie groß die sein können

im auge hatte ich diese hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Giyo-Federgabelp...166597037QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130166597037

kann mir von der oder der marke im allegmeinen irgendjemand zu oder abraten?


danke!


----------

